# Which clinic in UK has best success rate for Egg Share with IVF/ICSI



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

Does anyone know which clinic in the UK preferably wales has the best success rate for Egg Share with IVF/ICSI, I have had several cycles of IUI and 1 cycle of IVF/ICSI which sadly failed in Nov and I am very interested in Egg Share as not only will it help someone elses dream come true but it is a lot cheaper than paying private for IVF/ICSI, I only had 6 eggs collected on my last IVF/ICSI and until I go for the follow up appointment at IVF Wales on 05th Feb I will not know if I will be able to do egg share as I do not know if there is a minimum number of eggs you need to have as obviously they get shared with another person, and because this could be our last and only chance to fall pregnant we want the best chance, do anyone know.

Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
i egg shared i needed a min of 12 eggs i can't remember what the success rate was though.
                      mariexx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Marie

Thanks for the reply, good luck for your follow up appointment on the 17th Jan, have you done egg share yet?

Crazybabe


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

at our clinic you need a min of 8 eggs to es.but youve already had one go at ivf so they should be able todo you drugs dose differently to increase your chances of more eggs


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  yeah i got a bfn on the 26th nov i got 15 eggs 8 for me 7 for my recipent
                                  mariex


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Marie

Congratulations to you hun, on your BFP, sorry for the delay in congratulating you, I can't remember if I did before or not as I know you were testing the same day as me, but I got a BFN.

Is egg share the same as IVF/ICSI or have you got to Down reg for longer etc, was this your 01st Egg share.

Good Luck with everything
  

Crazybabe


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

not sure about wales but the Lister in London has some of the highest rates of success in the UK for IVF and they do egg share
L x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah thats where we have been doing tx.this is our 3rd cycle egg es this yr(well since march ) 
1st cycle 19eggs
2nd cycle 18eggs
and this cycle to be continued


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi crazybabe
i got a negative too  .i did stimm for a bit longer nearly a extra week than i should of done because i had a few follies that weren't quite big enough,thats one of my questions for my con?? if i was on a higher dose and hadn't stimmed for so long was there a chance i wouldn't have started to bleed after 10days and i would of got a positive.

ivf/icsi is the same but with icsi they strip the membrane from round the egg and inject the sperm straight into the egg,but if the eggs aren't mature enough they can calapse when they are preparing them.

                                  love marie


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Marie

I am so sorry, I sent the last message to you by mistake I am really sorry, I have been speaking to so many people on here and I sent the wrong message, I am so sorry, hope you forgive me. What you up to over the weekend anything nice, I have to take the christmas tree etc down on the weekend and I may go shopping then it's just the normal cleaning the house.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi crazybabe
                it's ok i forgive you  .i've been taking all my decs down this afternoon and cleaned all the house as well along the way while dh was at work,so the weekend i can do nothing .what you upto anthin nice??.
                          mariexx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

My fello Autumn Angel!!!!   I had, as you more then likely know a BFN with IVF...... I got 7 eggs. I am now looking into ES at my hospital... I was worried because I only got 7 eggs and my clinic likes no less then 8 to share. But I spoke to the nurse incharge of ES and she said that a higher dose will hopefully do the trick. So I have my appiontment on the 14th of January to get the ball rolling....  

As for the success rates I know the Lister is top 3 of clinic in the UK for IVF/ICSI. It has something like a 45% success rate. Which is brilliant. I know alot of women travel miles to have tx there.

Good luck hun, if you want a chat with about starting out with ES just pm me!!!
Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Skybreeze

Thanks for the reply, it's nice to talk to people in the same situation I hope everything goes well for you, I will be going to our follow up at IVF Wales Cardiff on the 05th Feb and ask lots of questions why treatment didn't work etc and to ask about egg share, at the moment I can't think straight and don't really know what to do for the best egg share or adoption.

Crazybabe


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck with your follow up hun, I hope you get some answers!!! I had mine before christmas and my consultant want to higher my stimming drugs next time. To hopefully get some more eggs. Which means that I can share next time. 

I know its all confusing at the moment. I was booked in to start again in February but we cancelled it because we wasnt ready. Just take sometime before you make your discision. Egg share (I think) will be very emotional on you and DH. So talk to your consultant about it and then think about what to do.

Good luck. Let me know how you get on.
Love Natalie xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Skybreeze

Hopr your ok, what do you mean by you think egg share will be very stressful for my DH and I, it is the same as IVF/ICSI isn't it but you share half of youe eggs with someone else, oh am I getting this wrong, I haven't had that much info on this yet as the clinic haven't really be been very helpful, hope this changes by the time we have the follow up 05th Feb, so any info and advice will be appreciated.

Thanks for the reply, yes you are correct only my hubby and I can make this decision, we are going to the follow up appointment on the 05th Feb and go from there, I spoke to my hubby and I he has said that he wants to give it another go ith treatment and that he is 100% behind me in all this and hope it works out more than anything in the world but if not well we know there is always the adoption to look forward to at at least you would have a happy outcome.  

I will keep you informed of what we decide, thanks for the advice it means a lot to me.  Post me whenever you want a chat, I'm always here for you all.

love

crazybabe


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

HI Crazybabe.

All I meant was being stressfull.... Because we both had less the 8 eggs the minimum for egg share, I dont know about you but I will be stressing about not getting enough eggs! I am already panicing about it!!!!! Even though our clinics will more then likely up our does, I wont be comfortable until EC and I know I have enough eggs!!!! PMA!!!  

Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi girls

I egg shared at lister too and got 6 eggs each for my recip and me. we both have bfps so have been very lucky (we both also had twin pgs although mine is now a singleton) so their rates are good, I travelled there from Denmark and did a lot of research before choosing this clinic. also with you having had a go at ivf already they will have an idea on how best to do the drugs like wishing for a miracle said, which you will probably get more eggs, if you get less than the recomended 8 needed, they give you an option to donate all, whic then gives you a free go completely to yourself after or you could keep all the eggts yourself but would not be allowed to eggshare again. there other option is if you and your recip agree to share the amount of eggs you produced.

I hope that helps with your decision, it is a tough decision so good luck with what you decide  

mitch
xxx


----------

